# Martin Jaguar String Length



## txp35 (Jan 13, 2009)

I bought my Martin Jaguar in July 2008. The bow has a M-Pro cam. I can not find any info on string and cable length for this bow with this cam. I have foud info about the dyna cam. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Archerbruce (Feb 18, 2008)

I can not find any where that Martin Made the Jaguar with the M-Pro Cam. If you don't get an answer here go to Martins Tech Forum and ask there.


----------



## txp35 (Jan 13, 2009)

Archerbruce said:


> I can not find any where that Martin Made the Jaguar with the M-Pro Cam. If you don't get an answer here go to Martins Tech Forum and ask there.


I was on Martins tech forum and they advised me that the Jaguar with the M-Pro was made for Dicks Sporting Goods and that was the last year the Jaguar was made so there isn't any info because of that. I am just hoping to change strings so I can get through one more season before I upgrade bows. Thanks


----------



## mckinley.vick (Dec 17, 2021)

I NEED STRING LENGTH FOR A MARTIN MAG CAT SINGLE CAM


----------

